# Maverick is home!



## watelu (Aug 18, 2013)

Just got home with our new little boy Maverick! He is just the sweetest thing! I'm so glad we got a Havanese! I just wanted to introduce him to all of you before I have posts asking for all sorts of advice! Have a wonderful holiday weekend!

--Katie


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He's beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Aww so cute baby. Have fun!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats...what a total cutie pie!!! Looking forward to watching him grow!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Many belly rubs to this cute little guy!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Such a precious face!!! Love the ears... Congrats!!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lily528 (Oct 3, 2012)

He's precious, love the name!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

:welcome: Watelu and Meverick. He is adorable. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

Simply handsome!! Congrats and best of luck with him. You're in for a ton of fun


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Congratulates on Maverick!!! He is so adorable enjoy him


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

What a cutie! Enjoy your new puppy!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Maverick was always one of my favorite characters -- and it sure looks like this cutie-patootie will be yours!! Soooooo handsome!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Such a good looking boy. How did your first night go?


----------



## Lake_Mary (Sep 6, 2013)

Sooo cute!! Congrats

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

:welcome: Beautiful puppy


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Aw... he's so gorgeous and sweet-looking! Congrats!


----------



## watelu (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you for all the well wishes! Our first night went great! He slept in his ex pen with his bed and piddle pad tray. He didn't make a peep from 1am until 6:15! He also used the piddle pad once during that time!  We have a crate and will hopefully transition to it once he can hold it a bit longer. He's had a great day today, lots of playing and sleeping! Tomorrow is his first visit with our vet so fingers crossed he handles it well!


----------



## watelu (Aug 18, 2013)

Here he is enjoying his afternoon nap! Sorry for them being sideways and upside down! I'll figure it out soon!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Sooo cute, even with twisting my head 180 degrees!!!:laugh:


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

What a sweetheart!!!:kiss:


----------

